
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - duked
A thread similar to this was posted ~1 year ago by gillis. I tried last month but timing wasn&#x27;t right. I think it&#x27;s time for an updated 2015 version  and may be making it a monthly post like the whoishiring ?<p>If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
sjs382
I'm interested in selling
[https://sendtomycloud.com](https://sendtomycloud.com). Price isn't firm.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/2918/send-
to-...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/2918/send-to-my-cloud)

------
kelukelugames
one year ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7656154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7656154)

two years ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5803374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5803374)

